# Anyone done a Compass course?



## Maxine67 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi just wondering if anyone has done a distance learning course with Compass education? I'm thinking about doing the dog walkers diploma but wanted feedback before I commit as it's not cheap!


----------



## The animal angel (Apr 20, 2016)

Hello I am currently doing the advanced diploma in canine behaviour management with compass and I am really enjoying it. They are one of the only companies that are recognised by the ukrcb hence why I chose their course. I say go for it!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Compass are good and often recommended on forums .
Animal care college do a course that covers Pet sitting , dog walking and home boarding

http://www.animalcarecollege.co.uk/courses.php?course_ID=20

@The animal angel Don't UKRCB recognise Bishop Burton, COAPE or ACC?


----------



## The animal angel (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm not sure to be honest, I looked at a few different courses and compass was the only one that mentioned that the course met the criteria of ukrcb and compass was specifically mentioned on their website as well. I expect there are many other courses that meet their criteria but I didn't want to risk putting in all that work to be told it wasn't good enough if I went with a different company!


----------



## The animal angel (Apr 20, 2016)

Oh and I am also doing that animal care college course alongside the diploma! Just for reference for the business side of things really more than the qualification.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

@The animal angel . Good luck with the courses. I have done a few with Level 2 courses with COAPE ( cat) and Think dog and enjoyed doing them but I would be out of my depth with an advanced diploma at Compass.
There is also Bishops Burtons but yo have to go in person along with your dog for two weeks I think .


----------



## The animal angel (Apr 20, 2016)

Thank you. Yes the diploma is quite challenging but also very interesting. I did see the bishop burton course but was put off by the residential bit which is not really convenient when I have 4 dogs to look after!


----------



## Maxine67 (Mar 28, 2016)

The animal angel said:


> Hello I am currently doing the advanced diploma in canine behaviour management with compass and I am really enjoying it. They are one of the only companies that are recognised by the ukrcb hence why I chose their course. I say go for it!


 Hi thanks for your reply I have spent a lot of time looking at different courses - there are sooo many! - but definitely think I will go with Compass, although I'm going to have to wait a couple of months but can't wait to get started, just hope I'm not going to be out of my depth with a diploma - it's a long time since I did any studying! :Bookworm


----------



## The animal angel (Apr 20, 2016)

There are different levels of the diploma as far as I am a aware. They were very helpful when I applied and checked that I would be able to cope at the standard that I applied for. I'm sure if you contact them they will advise you on the best course for your needs.


----------



## Maxine67 (Mar 28, 2016)

kimthecat said:


> @The animal angel . Good luck with the courses. I have done a few with Level 2 courses with COAPE ( cat) and Think dog and enjoyed doing them but I would be out of my depth with an advanced diploma at Compass.
> There is also Bishops Burtons but yo have to go in person along with your dog for two weeks I think .


Hi just wondered what you thought of the Think Dog courses? Which one did you do? I was looking at Compass but wondering if I might be out of my depth - it's been a long time since I did any studying!  Just concerned by the payment schedule at Think Dog ! :Greedy


----------



## Carrie stuthridge (Jun 9, 2015)

i just finished a course at IABTC for dog behaviour - brilliant tutor and awesome course....i go back when i can to top up. I am also working toward my KCAI with the kennel club, may be worth looking into 

ps i had not studied for years, took a bit of getting back into but rally enjoyed it as its something i am passionate about

http://iabtc-courses.co.uk/


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Maxine67 said:


> Hi just wondered what you thought of the Think Dog courses? Which one did you do? I was looking at Compass but wondering if I might be out of my depth - it's been a long time since I did any studying!  Just concerned by the payment schedule at Think Dog ! :Greedy


Before you chose, it helps if you know what your aim is , if you want to be a dog walker then a dog walker course would be best for you . 
I did the Think Dog and Think Dog Intermediate . I did the first one in October 2009. It was hard to choose , they were all expensive but decided to go with Think dog as I did the Think Cat in 2003 so stuck with what I knew. 
I think the high cost encourages you finish the course ! 
I liked the fact that they are accredited to the OCN . The level for both courses TD is 2 , which is the same for Compass dog walker , I believe it's the equivalent of a GCSE. However I did find the second course harder than the first. 
I did the courses because I was very interested in Behaviour and training because of my problem pets and how to help them and also to be able to discuss on line on forums etc about why not to use punitive methods of training etc .

I left school in 1973 with O levels and apart from my car/motorbike driving test , these are the only qualifications I have gained since then. Distance learning can be hard because you don't get to talk to other pupils and mull over ideas and you always don't have immediate access to tutors or some times you don't like to ask in case its a numpty question so on line forums like this one come in handy ! 
You don't have to fully understand the Learning Theory for these courses which is a relief but they recommend reading Birch and Baily's How Dogs Learn which i did and it was very helpful. .

Some of the course involves observation ,eg going to a dog training class and note the stress signs the dogs are displaying . 
I like the course because it really did make me think from the dogs point of view. Despite having some knowledge and experience of dogs , i did learn a lot . You can learn a lot of books but the feed back you get from a tutor is very useful as sometimes you can get the wrong end of the stick or bark up the wrong tree. LOL


----------



## Maxine67 (Mar 28, 2016)

kitat said:


> Before you chose, it helps if you know what your aim is , if you want to be a dog walker then a dog walker course would be best for you .
> I did the Think Dog and Think Dog Intermediate . I did the first one in October 2009. It was hard to choose , they were all expensive but decided to go with Think dog as I did the Think Cat in 2003 so stuck with what I knew.
> I think the high cost encourages you finish the course !
> I liked the fact that they are accredited to the OCN . The level for both courses TD is 2 , which is the same for Compass dog walker , I believe it's the equivalent of a GCSE. However I did find the second course harder than the first.
> ...


Thank you that's really helpful! I am currently a dog walker but want to expand into training and behaviour, there are sooo many courses out there, it gets very confusing! I left school in 1983 with O Levels so you have given me hope that I might be able to manage it! My dog also has a few issues of his own so what I've learnt from my own dogs over the years might help too!  I just need to get some money together now!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm sure you will be able to manage it. Even if you only do one course it would be worth it . 
I hope you can get the money together . Good Luck . !


----------



## Maxine67 (Mar 28, 2016)

kiI'll ecat said:


> I'm sure you will be able to manage it. Even if you only do one course it would be worth it .
> I hope you can get the money together . Good Luck . !


Thank you I will keep you posted!


----------



## FranH (Jul 10, 2018)

Maxine67 said:


> Hi thanks for your reply I have spent a lot of time looking at different courses - there are sooo many! - but definitely think I will go with Compass, although I'm going to have to wait a couple of months but can't wait to get started, just hope I'm not going to be out of my depth with a diploma - it's a long time since I did any studying! :Bookworm


Hi, I have just started working as a cat sitter. I have a lot of experience with cats but would really like to do some courses. I notice that Compass do an online cat care and behaviour course - how did you get one with Compass. I would like to know that the courses are worthwhile before signing up!


----------



## MichelleDogWalker (Sep 28, 2018)

Maxine67 said:


> Thank you I will keep you posted!


Hi Maxine I hope you don't mind me following up on one of your old posts - I am trying to decide which diploma to take and one of the choices is the professional dog walker with compass - I just wondered which course you went for in the end as I know you mentioned it. Thanks


----------



## MichelleDogWalker (Sep 28, 2018)

Maxine67 said:


> Thank you I will keep you posted!


Hi Maxine I hope you don't mind me following up on one of your old posts - I am trying to decide which diploma to take and one of the choices is the professional dog walker with compass - I just wondered which course you went for in the end as I know you mentioned it. Thanks


----------



## Saffy Cat (Sep 20, 2018)

FranH said:


> I have a lot of experience with cats but would really I notice that Compass do an online cat care and behaviour course - how did you get one with Compass. I would like to know that the courses are worthwhile before signing up!


I know your question is old but if you are still interested then I am currently enrolled in two at the moment (although not studying both at the same time). And they are so much better than I was expecting. I have only finished one module but I found myself wishing that they had provided more reading for the course notes!

The ones I am doing are a grade 2 and grade 3 course. I've looked at the first modules for both courses to compare and the format seems to be the same, approximately 10 self research questions, two more in depth project questions and 10 quick course revision questions.

I don't think much of their website at all which doesn't reflect how professional they are to deal with or the quality of the materials sent out. They are also very quick to respond to queries. I have just finished an undergraduate degree too so I think I am in an ok position to judge the quality of their courses.

My course also came with student membership for the International Society for Animal Professionals and I got contacted by them a week after enrolling.


----------



## Lolapop87 (Feb 3, 2017)

Just seen this and wounded if anyone could recommend a course for dog training and behaviour as I have know idea which to go for.thanks


----------

